# Neues System



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2003)

Wie gesagt, ich brauch so langsam mal ein neues System.
Folgendes habe ich im Auge:

MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR---------------------114€
Athlon XP 2800+ Barton-----------------184€
Samsung 512mb PC3200 (Original)---114€
WD-2000JB 200GB------------------------183€
-----------------------------------------------*595€* 

Was ich noch brauche ist:
Gehäuse
CPU Lüfter
Netzteil

Daher meine Frage, was sollte ich nehmen? (Bezogen auf das, was ich noch brauche.)

MfG


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juli 2003)

Ich würde sagen listan.de...

Lüfter sollte ein Papstlüfter sein!

Netteil größer oder gleich 350 Watt!


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas L. _
> *Ich würde sagen listan.de...
> 
> Lüfter sollte ein Papstlüfter sein!
> ...


Hab im Moment den Sharkoon CUS2 Low Noise mir rausgesucht.
Technische Details:
Gewicht: 380 g 
Lüftermaße: 80x80x25 mm 
Maße komplett mit Clip 84x87x92 mm 
Lüftertyp: kugelgelagert 
Luftfördermenge: 55 m³/h 
Drehzahl: 2500 U/min 
Lautstärke: 22 dBA 
Leistungsaufnahme: 2,04 Watt 
Thermischer Widerstand: 0,32 K/W 
Anschlussart: 3-Pin Mainboardanschluss 
Freigabe des Herstellers: für Socket A (Duron/Thunderbird) bis 1.4GHz, Athlon XP bis 3200+

Netzteil wird wohl das "Netzteil be quiet! Blackline BQT P4 370W, 2 Lüfter, ATX, PFC" werden.

Nun fehlt mir noch ein Gehäuse


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juli 2003)

Darfs ein bisserl teuerer sein?

Bastlergehäuse, also Schnellverschluss, etc...

Lieber stabil, alls günstig?

Und so weiter...


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2003)

Na ja, also bis 80€ könnte es schon gehen, da drüber, wirds eng


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juli 2003)

http://www.listan.de/index.php?seitenr=a0111s6

Darin habe ich meinen P4 in der Firma!

(Oh Gott, werde ich ab September diesen PC vermissen !!!)


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2003)

Alles, nur KEIN cs601. Das ist das 1337 ch3ck0r Gehäuse der Zocker. Und es wiegt ziemlich viel.
Wird wohl das Avance Midi Tower B031-TI Titan werden.


----------



## Suchfunktion (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallb _
> *...Das ist das 1337 ch3ck0r Gehäuse der Zocker...*



Muha, geil, du hast voll recht, alter! *g*
Wenn das mein bruder wüsste, würde er mich killen... er hat den cs601... hrhrhr
Naja, also so toll find ich den auch nich
also warum keinen selbstgebauten? joke... zu teuer 

Also:
Wie wär's, wenn du einfach mal die läden 4bch3ck0rst und einfach spontan nimmst, der dir gefällt? Habs auch so gemacht, total zufrieden!!!

ciao

P.S.:
Das 'Alles, nur KEIN cs601. Das ist das 1337 ch3ck0r Gehäuse der Zocker.' hört sich so an wie: 'Romeo, Julia ist aus einem anderen Hause, du kannste sie einfach NICHT haben!!!'... so in etwa, als wäre das so ein macht-bereich der gamezZ-ch3ck0rs, und für nen normlsterblichen unmöglich zu bekommen... so als würde man gekillt werden, wenn man sich den kauft *g*


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Juli 2003)

Gekauft:
MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR
Athlon XP 2800+ Barton
2x Samsung 256mb PC3200 (Original)
WD-2000JB 200GB

Gehäuse, such ich noch, denke jetzt, dass es das *3RSystems AIR Design Case schwarz* werden.


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Juli 2003)

So, alles wie im ersten Poste gesagt gekauft, ein "normales" Gehäuse und es läuft wunderbar.
Endlich wieder schnelles Arbeiten, ach ist das schön...


----------

